# Dealer discount :)



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

................ at Specialist Cars Audi, Aberdeen

Mention the TTOC when you book your car in and get..........
15% off parts and 20% off labour

  

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about 15% off all the parts that make up a MkII


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

how about having a word at stirling...since they are a bit closer :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

MonTheFish said:


> how about having a word at stirling...since they are a bit closer :roll:


give me a chance :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> > how about having a word at stirling...since they are a bit closer :roll:
> ...


I suppose Tyneside is asking too much :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > MonTheFish said:
> ...


Don't push your luck :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Moi :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


innocent you eh? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Ha.... well you ain't no saint!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Ha.... well you ain't no saint!


................ and you are? .............. well ok, maybe in name but that is about it :roll:

Hev x :-*


----------

